# How much to post a golf club with royal mail



## philsh (Aug 3, 2013)

As above how much for signed for?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2013)

Think it's been posted before that with their new size restrictions it defaults to Parcelfarce and is about Â£12.


----------



## philsh (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Decided to list as collection only on a bidding website so might not sell as collection only.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2013)

Use MyHermes - a little over a fiver tracked...

Won't use RM again at their prices.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Use MyHermes - a little over a fiver tracked...

Won't use RM again at their prices.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise (and it can be less than a fiver!)

I use their scales though! :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2013)

Use http://www.interparcel.com/  put all your details in and then choose the service and company you want from APC, Hermes, UPS and more...you can drop off at outlet points or have it collected.


----------



## philsh (Aug 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Use http://www.interparcel.com/  put all your details in and then choose the service and company you want from APC, Hermes, UPS and more...you can drop off at outlet points or have it collected.
		
Click to expand...

Thats good. Might have to use this when list my putter. Thank you


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 3, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Use MyHermes - a little over a fiver tracked...

Won't use RM again at their prices.
		
Click to expand...

Think some one mentioned on ere that you can't post a driver with them as its too long.
Maybe a dreamt it


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think some one mentioned on ere that you can't post a driver with them as its too long.
Maybe a dreamt it

Click to expand...

If the driver itself is less than 48 inches then all you need to do is cut the box down an inch
The driver still fits in...

Most are, what, 45/46 inches.......


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 3, 2013)

Ive had no problems with my hermes. 5.50 recorded delivery. Great service


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Use http://www.interparcel.com/  put all your details in and then choose the service and company you want from APC, Hermes, UPS and more...you can drop off at outlet points or have it collected.
		
Click to expand...

Hermes is cheaper!

And they deliver on Saturdays too!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 3, 2013)

Imurg said:



			If the driver itself is less than 48 inches then all you need to do is cut the box down an inch
The driver still fits in...

Most are, what, 45/46 inches.......
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think some one mentioned on ere that you can't post a driver with them as its too long.
Maybe a dreamt it

Click to expand...

Your right, as soon as your parcel is 48" then Hermes is not an option. Personally I'd rather pay a couple of quid more and have it packed well at each end.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2013)

RM prices are horrendous now always try and avoid them, besides I'm convinced I've been scammed by a couple of Postmasters in the past at some local Post Offices.


----------

